# Ritchey Breakaway question



## burgrat

I'm considering getting a Ritchey Breakaway 60cm road frame to build up. I would like to get the S & S hard case for the added protection and to make sure there are no issues with oversized luggage fees (a possible issue with Ritchey's soft case). 
Does anyone know if a 60 cm Ritchey will fit the S & S case?


----------



## philippec

I believe not, the Ritchey case is slightly larger and your frame is a big one...


----------



## jtompilot

I have traveled all over the USA and have never been charged for over size on the soft case. 

The plastic dome has been broken and Southwest said that because it sticks out they are not responsable for damage. I used plastic weld to repair it. The case is about 5 years old and travels by airline 4 times a year.


----------



## burgrat

I have read on some threads and reviews that the Ritchey soft case is a few inches larger than the allowed size for it to be checked in a normal piece of baggage. I've read multiple times that people have been charged for oversized luggage. I just don't want to be concerned with that. If the Breakaway won't fit into the S&S hardcase I'll probably go with an S&S coupled frame. I would like to get the Breakaway to save some money on the frame.


----------



## Guinness2009

burgrat said:


> I have read on some threads and reviews that the Ritchey soft case is a few inches larger than the allowed size for it to be checked in a normal piece of baggage. I've read multiple times that people have been charged for oversized luggage. I just don't want to be concerned with that. * If the Breakaway won't fit into the S&S hardcase *I'll probably go with an S&S coupled frame. I would like to get the Breakaway to save some money on the frame.


It won't.


----------



## DrSmile

I've travelled about 10 times now with the Ritchey soft case and I've never been charged for it being oversize. This is the newer case design that does not have a dome on the side. It's not something I ever worry about when I travel.


----------



## rook

60cm is a pretty big frame. I would email Leonard Zinn up in Colorado about that. He's a really tall guy like yourself and he builds bikes. I read an article in Velonews about this ages ago about how he addressed this tall bike/travel question. I'm pretty sure he built the S&S couplers to break his own bike into 3 pieces instead of 2, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## stinkydub

*My experience*

I just purchased a used Ritchey BA Ti Cross on eBay and traveled with it for the first time from Atl to SF on Delta last weekend. No questions, no extra charges - both times they threw it on the conveyor belt like any other piece of luggage. I have the largest frame and actually have to remove the fork to get it in the Ritchey soft case (the case with a dome that pops out where the rear wheel cassette rests). The bag is only 2" over the 62" allowable and only weighs 32 lbs.


----------



## cyclostf

Anybody knows if a 58 frame would fit the S & S hard case?

Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

cyclostf said:


> Anybody knows if a 58 frame would fit the S & S hard case?
> 
> Thanks!



You might have to take the fork out, but you shouldn't have any problem fitting it otherwise. Let me know if you have any other Breakaway Bike questions.


----------



## JohnHemlock

cyclostf said:


> Anybody knows if a 58 frame would fit the S & S hard case?
> Thanks!


Yes, no problem.


----------



## flatlander_48

In the packing instructions on the S&S site, they say to deflate the tires. That's not necessary for the BreakAway case...


----------

